# Honeybee dreams



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Must be nice to sleep enough to get to dream. 

If there's a swarm in my toilet I'm moving.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have to dream. 

A farm worker drove a spray rig right past my breeder queens. 7 dead outs the next day. An AFB-resistant queen, a nice Carniolan colony, and some highly productive Italian/AMM crosses were lost. Started over with swarms.

I moved out to the desert to build hives. A buddy backed up his truck over my table saw and knocked it over, the cast iron table warped, the motor ruined.

One apiary was squeezed out when a neighbor purchased an easment property and refused access to my host orchard owner. My host chose not to pay him, but instead developed a driveway right past where my bees were. By the time I read the notice to move my bees - I had barely enough time to find an emergency location, borrow a tuck and trailer, staple screen over the tops, and move them. During the unplanned, late-season move, I got sick, and all the bees except one colony died in extreme temperature changes from night and day before the end of the move. I never got to sue the neighbor - others would not send me the necessary evidence.

One partner's wife burned all my wood. There had been enough to make 70 complete hive boxes. I got out with 37, mostly empty - no frames. I usually save the smaller pieces of wood to process into frames.

Sorry to hijack the thread - I mostly dream of new ways to go at this game more efficiently, cheaper, faster, smarter, more reliably, etc. I'll wake up at night and suddenly have to make some new drawings, write out sequences, go move bees around, etc.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, I am not alone. Dreaming bees, too.

At swarmtime whenever I close my eyes I see queens. At daytime. It feels "a little crazy". Can't stop it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

My only bee dream right now is to increase my hive number. And how to 
make them more resistant to the mites. All my dreams will be turn into 
reality one step at a time. Yes, more of a bee day dreamer.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

Bad dream... dreamt my whole bed was bees, jumped up screaming, the floor was bees, the door was bees, my dad tackled me from running out of the house thinking everyrhing was bees... the next day i could hear a faint buzzing no matter what i was doing... bad day....


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

BernhardHeuvel said:


> At swarmtime whenever I close my eyes I see queens.


Ha funny you should say that. The first job I had as a young guy, come spring we spent several weeks requeening which was actually done by finding the queen put her in one split and 2 queen the hive using a cell in the other unit. So for several weeks a year most of the time was spent looking for queens. I don't think I've ever dreamed of beekeeping but at those times at night when 1/2 asleep, visions of queens would appear out of the blackness and float around then slide away.


----------



## ChrisBex (Jul 24, 2014)

After working my hives on a busy spring day, when I get done all I can hear for hours is the humming of bees trying to get into my veil. Sometimes I can hear the chirp chirp chirp of virgins in mating nucs in my sleep.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

weird i don't dream about bees, usually dream about jumping out of airplanes with my chute opening just in time for a very hard bounce ( enough to make me wake up sore ) or ex girlfriends with Uzi's doing a drive by on my house riding tricycles. LOL


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

beestudent said:


> Bad dream... dreamt my whole bed was bees, jumped up screaming, the floor was bees, the door was bees, my dad tackled me from running out of the house thinking everyrhing was bees... the next day i could hear a faint buzzing no matter what i was doing... bad day....


Sounds like a good day to me! Order a bunch of queens and make up some packages.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Funny that this Thread pops up the morning of the night when I had a Mass Sting Attack Nightmare that woke me up.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Since I have two hives in my house right above my bedroom, I hear the humming, the chirping/tooting of young/old queens and many other noises, like the power ventilator when the bees dry honey in a flow. No need to dream. The whole house smells like honey in a good flow. (As do apiaries.)

I sometimes lay right in front of my hives, starring into the sky and daydreaming. This is my newborn daughter and me, catching the first spring sun beams and enjoying the bees.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyA_pjq7-zs

Easy to meditate, dream or just be(e) when being around or in the hives.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

I have dreams that the wife brings wasps in the bed and acts nothing of it. I wake up frantic thinking they're all over me and run in the bathroom to turn on the lights and assess the damage....then i really wake up and go back to bed...


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> .... So for several weeks a year most of the time was spent looking for queens. I don't think I've ever dreamed of beekeeping but at those times at night when 1/2 asleep, visions of queens would appear out of the blackness and float around then slide away.


Do they slide away clockwise or counter-clockwise in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

I dreamed a couple weeks ago that I had swarms landed on surfaces everywhere. Ran out of boxes and was using cardboard shoeboxes to trap them. This was the night after watching a bunch of Fat Bee Man videos where he had swarms landing everywhere


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

julieandwadeshelton said:


> I dreamed a couple weeks ago that I had swarms landed on surfaces everywhere. Ran out of boxes and was using cardboard shoeboxes to trap them. This was the night after watching a bunch of Fat Bee Man videos where he had swarms landing everywhere


Mine are like this, swarms and bees showing up in odd places like the corner of a room, table tops, pr places where I'm afraid they are going to hurt my grandkids. Bee dreams fairly common for me.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Beekeeper`s dream :









Bee`s dream :


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

I dreamed of foraging drones, and got upset realizing I needed to go back to my hive and try to do a split


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

necropost. 

Coming out of first winter, I rearranged the boxes on three hives the other day. I also moved from long lang to standard lang boxes, so worried sick about squishing bees and possibly queen. 

--------------
Our state apiarist comes over for inspection, and I ask him to find queen to ensure I didnt squish her on my earlier inspection. He goes through and find a nice yellow queen, but she immediately flys off. My heart dropped to stomach and we are both looking up trying to see where she might land. She lands here and there. Cloud of bees following her around. Finally, she lands back on the box. The state apiarist offers to mark her. Before I say anything, he takes HUGE blob of paint (the size of fist) and plop on her. I see the queen drenched in green paint. I ask him if she is going to be ok. Apiarist says its not a problem and she will be fine. He drop another HUGE blob of paint on her and massages all over. 

Suddenly, the queen looks like a HUGE rabbit in paint. He puts back into a huge box (?) and leaves it there. And I wake up from sleep. 
--------------

And that was my bee nightmare from y'day


----------

